# Face Book



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

No doubt the subject of Face Book hs been covered; excuse me if I missed it. I find it so useful in relating to artistes as persons; to see them as friends, and for creating a community between artistes and those of us who enjoy their music and lifestyles. I have made many friends that way. Have others similar experiences?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm scared of Facebook. I can accept that Google knows more about me than I do, but I don't like the idea of the entire internet knowing so much...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I recently watched a documentary on people's lives who have been irrevocably ruined by Facebook. I promptly removed ALL my personal info, cleaned my friends list, and maxed out all possible privacy settings.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

facebook user here. so far, i still under control of what information i like to share.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

i joined since its inception, but I left after a lack of substance.

I guess Im not very social, but It doesnt feel like a social site anymore, more like an advertising domain where people and business can gather more followers


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Got pressured into having one ages ago, and deleted it. If they want to sell my info to advertisers, they can pay me for it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I sometimes get into music link posting mode on facebook, I will share what music I like. Not many people take notice, but I have a few that like to see what I'm listening to on my friend's list". Facebook was a problem when I was a younger teen seeking to reconnect with old middle school classmates, that didn't always go well but it presented such a temptation and added a lingering appeal to the site. I deleted the account for a while, but came back and haven't left in over a year, I try not to pay much attention to it, and it isn't nearly as addictive as Talkclassical, but if someone adds me, its a way to stay in touch with them, though sometimes that's not a good thing.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't like it that much, I just keep it to have easy contacts with people. Most of the time people just seem to use it to complain about their daily boring lives.. and the worst part is the stupid 'relationship status' thing. With facebook it almost becomes a public status booster to be in a relationship. Relationships should be private.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I had an account but eventually deleted it BECAUSE I HAVE NO FRIENDS ANYWAY SO I HAD NOONE TO INVITE!!!!!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> and the worst part is the stupid 'relationship status' thing. With facebook it almost becomes a public status booster to be in a relationship. Relationships should be private.


No one has to use it, though. A lot of things one can post on facebook maybe should be private.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Although I appreciate it can be a real godsend for some people who want to use it for all the right reasons the whole premise is undermined by a large number of people who appear to fall into one of the following categories:

a) those texting addicts who need it as an additional comfort 'cyber' blanket and feel that reporting even the most mundane of activities are appropriate reasons for being on it every waking hour.

b) crashing bores who can't wait to use it in order to boast about how great their lives are and posting pictures/reports of their latest holiday/car/house which is usually way beyond the budgets of most of the cyberfriends for whom they are intended.

c) those who use it as a way to obtain a cheap laugh at the expensive of others who are often ignorant of what's going on - usually by way of coded insults, slyly-taken photos etc. At the very least being unknowingly featured on a photo uploaded onto facebook is a crass invasion of privacy and at worst cyber-bullying.

d) those who have transcended geekery-dorkery and are now just downright weird or sinister - like that socially-inadequate maniac who anonymously terrorised that disabled girl on facebook before he got found out and identified.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I recently watched a documentary on people's lives who have been irrevocably ruined by Facebook. I promptly removed ALL my personal info, cleaned my friends list, and maxed out all possible privacy settings.


Couchie, do you recall the name of the documentary? I'd like to see it.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

One word: Catfish


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

lou said:


> Couchie, do you recall the name of the documentary? I'd like to see it.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

elgars ghost said:


> Although I appreciate it can be a real godsend for some people who want to use it for all the right reasons the whole premise is undermined by a large number of people who appear to fall into one of the following categories:
> 
> a) those texting addicts who need it as an additional comfort 'cyber' blanket and feel that reporting even the most mundane of activities are appropriate reasons for being on it every waking hour.
> 
> ...


I've never seen any of this behavior on Facebook. 

When I was an illustrator I used to travel all over the country -- well, the southeast anyway, and I made quite a few friends with other artists and genre art fans. It's great to stay in touch with them, and to have them egg me on to achieve once again. Also one of my old professional contacts tracked me down and offered a me new project through FB recently. If you have a niche skill and you want to promote yourself, it's a good resource.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I love it for the information I can get from official sites but I probably don't use it as it was intended. I have yet to put anything on my own wall but I do respond to other people's comments & do quite a bit of messaging.

I post photos but only those I would be happy to show publicly anyway.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

All my info is fake, I don't accept friend requests, my privacy settings are maxed, and I rarely ever post anything except maybe the occasional comment on other people's pictures. I only use it to stay connected to fan pages of my favorite opera singers and several opera houses all over the globe. That way I get updates and pictures of my favorites right away.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm very resentful of the fact that facebook is the communication means of choice for university students here, so (though I am quite the misanthrope), I'd lose all social contact if I weren't on it. I just try not to look at it too much, as it tends to be filled with information about how drunk someone managed to get last night.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My Facebook friends are a mashup of people from work, church, and childhood. That boulibase is so thick that now I can't post anything for fear someone from one of those disparate groups will become either confused, bored, or upset. 

But on the positive side, now I always know what they're up to, so when I see them, I already have a background of what they're thinking, feeling, or having pain in.

Another plus is getting notices of specials from local businesses and updates from professional organizations or just warnings of traffic conditions from friends on roadways. 

I have a few artists who are "friends." And the Berlin Phil page posts some interesting videos. I suppose I should hunt down more of them.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I have refused to accept family members or anyone I know personally as a Facebook Friend. Better that way; if I accidentally post something I shouldn't have, there's no great embarrassment. 

Young people...in fact anyone of working age...should be aware that their FB pages are likely to be pored over by any potential employer. And existing employers might also be snooping. There have been cases in the UK recently where people have made what they considered private (and harmless) remarks on FB only to discover their bosses had been monitoring them and have found themselves in trouble.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

I've had a few posts concerning Facebook in another place. Don't think I had a single kind word to say about it. I understand the appeal of it on _this_ basis, though:


michael walsh said:


> I find [Facebook] it so useful in relating to artistes as persons; to see them as friends, and for creating a community between artistes and those of us who enjoy their music and lifestyles.


... however, upon reflection, shouldn't successful artistes have their *own* individual web-sites? Mention was made of Facebook's advertising. Then there's the whole 'bad cookies' issue. Yeah, glad to stay away from _this!_ Briefly considered doing something like this:


CountessAdele said:


> All my info is fake, I don't accept friend requests, my privacy settings are maxed, and I rarely ever post anything except maybe the occasional comment on other people's pictures. I only use it to stay connected to fan pages of my favorite opera singers and several opera houses all over the globe. That way I get updates and pictures of my favorites right away.


... but still, participation on Facebook will remain in the "unnecessary risk" file, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## classicalmusiclover (Dec 4, 2011)

I am not a fan of facebook. I dislike how many people make fake facebook's of others. I do not want my identity stolen!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> ... upon reflection, shouldn't successful artistes have their *own* individual web-sites?


Like others I use Facebook simply to follow artists I like. Luca Pisaroni, Joseph Calleja, David Daniels, Thomas Hamson, Sondra Radvanovsky for example have active Facebook pages. The difference between that and their own websites is that the posts appear automatically on your page, so you don't have to keep visiting their websites to see if there is anything new.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

With regards to participation with musicians and artists, Google+ has both the potential to reign supreme, and is already doing an extremely good job of hosting some wonderfully vocal contemporary composers. It allows a much less informal atmosphere than facebook, where you either become someone's 'friend' (too personal for a musician you've never met) or their 'fan' (a little patronising).

Google+, on the other hand, essentially allows you to follow someone in the same manner as on Twitter, but there are no ridiculous limits on characters, and comments and conversations are so much easier to follow. It's fantastic!


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a facebook but I don't post much information. I can't believe what some people post though. Some of it is just pointless information that no one even reads and some of it is just odd.


----------

